# Java Running SLOW



## diehard56 (May 2, 2009)

hi,
ive recently been playin the game runescape and all of a sudden, startin at the begining of the week, after clickin the play game the usual play screen that loads is not and is either a black screen or a white screen. now after tryin to find out wat is goin wrong ive finally come to the conclusion that my java script is running extremely slow. is there anything that i can do to fix this ?
-ive tried clearin cache & all that ish
-ive unistalled and installed the latest java v6 update 13
-finally after startin to become more patient i let my computer sit and realized that it finnally would load after a really long time.

thanks
die haarddd


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello
sorry for the late reply

try to uninstall Java using Revo uninstaller from my sig
if you are using Firefox try to use Internet Explorer and see if the problem goes away, if it did
update firefox to the latest version (firefox 3)
and also let Java install the updates if it needs to


----------

